# EEA Family Permit refused



## migotka894 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hey guys. they refused my husband visa because we not gave enough prove. Can we apply again? Or better if I'm going to London and there try apply for a visa for husband on the spot?


----------



## sulz12 (Feb 29, 2016)

You can appeal while you fill in a new application, once you get your visa with the new application you can withdraw your appeal.


----------



## migotka894 (Jan 29, 2016)

and Can I apply without appeal? appeal takes an awful lot of time


----------



## sulz12 (Feb 29, 2016)

migotka894 said:


> and Can I apply without appeal? appeal takes an awful lot of time


Yes, you can!


----------



## ali.uk (Feb 1, 2016)

migotka894 said:


> Hey guys. they refused my husband visa because we not gave enough prove. Can we apply again? Or better if I'm going to London and there try apply for a visa for husband on the spot?


hi,

first of all really feeling sorry for that.

I am preparing for my new application for EEA FP.
can you please tell me the reasons they put on your application to refuse.
and what documents you provided before.

it will will help me in assessing my application.

and please also let me know, 

how long were you in relationship?
when you married?
and when did you applied for EEA fp


thnksss a lot


----------



## migotka894 (Jan 29, 2016)

as the reason for the rejection they gave little evidence of being together before the wedding. They wanted to see a chat or something, but who holds it 2y? also they suggested that our marriage is of convenience, what is not true. we are together more than 2y and married for 11 months. we gave a marriage certificate with translation, shared photos, bank statement. if you have any conversation calling balance give it . also proposes to give the act of marriage with apostille.


----------



## migotka894 (Jan 29, 2016)

We applied 1 month ago. We waited 2weeks for answer. U should be ready they will call u and your wife/husband for interview.


----------



## ali.uk (Feb 1, 2016)

migotka894 said:


> as the reason for the rejection they gave little evidence of being together before the wedding. They wanted to see a chat or something, but who holds it 2y? also they suggested that our marriage is of convenience, what is not true. we are together more than 2y and married for 11 months. we gave a marriage certificate with translation, shared photos, bank statement. if you have any conversation calling balance give it . also proposes to give the act of marriage with apostille.


hi, 
thanks again for your reply

I am really confused after seeing the refusals of other people.

obviously somebody living together don't have enough chat or Skype call data .

now I am curious what evidence to give them. as mostly me and my wife lived together. 

met on internet in April 2014
married on Aug 2014 (18 months)
living together since our marriage.
Residence card issued by Hungary on 28 Jan 2016
our address card shows same address
our bank statements show same address
we have travelled together to GERMANY, DENMARK, FRANCE 

*we also dont have lived together before our marriage, does it mean our marriage is one of the conveniece. * and living together 18 months under one roof don't have any worth.


----------



## migotka894 (Jan 29, 2016)

each case is different. usually they give a positive answer. we had bad luck. I think that if u will document it well, everything should go well. much also depends on the interview. you and your wife get ready for it well.


----------



## Kenzo (Feb 20, 2015)

We applied for EEA FP in last March and we also had a phone interview. My husband- more than 1 hour, I- little less than 1 hour. We were completely suprised. We didn't really expect that. Also lady told us to send everything we've got with both our names. everything went fine and we received EEA FP after 1 week or less. Regards


----------



## ali.uk (Feb 1, 2016)

Kenzo said:


> We applied for EEA FP in last March and we also had a phone interview. My husband- more than 1 hour, I- little less than 1 hour. We were completely suprised. We didn't really expect that. Also lady told us to send everything we've got with both our names. everything went fine and we received EEA FP after 1 week or less. Regards


Can you please tell us,
how long you were in relationship before marriage
and how long after marriage you applied for EEA family permit


----------



## migotka894 (Jan 29, 2016)

My husband got polish residence card 2months ago so maybe because of this they also refused? I really don't know. Do u known how this will looking when I will go UK first and lapply visa for him there? I'm confused I really don't know which step to do now...


----------



## ali.uk (Feb 1, 2016)

migotka894 said:


> My husband got polish residence card 2months ago so maybe because of this they also refused? I really don't know. Do u known how this will looking when I will go UK first and lapply visa for him there? I'm confused I really don't know which step to do now...


hi,

well, if you have plans to move to Uk then move. and start working there. 
as soon as you become a *qualified person* you can apply for EEA FAMILY PERMIT.

reasons:

if your husband apply before you become a qualified person. the immigration officer again will have doubt that you don't have intentions to live for long term basis and you are just assisting your husband to bring him uk. this is what I mostly see the reasons of refusals for those who wish to join their spouse in uk.

while this you should visit your husband periodically and keep the tickets as a proof for further application.


this is just and additional suggestion


----------



## migotka894 (Jan 29, 2016)

If I will start work in UK do u think they will not refuse visa?


----------



## ali.uk (Feb 1, 2016)

migotka894 said:


> If I will start work in UK do u think they will not refuse visa?


for the refusal I can't say nothing

as you mentioned you applied soon after he got his residence permit(one month)
but dont stop your self moving to uk. 

so there are there are two things.

once you are a qualified person, it will show your genuine intentions to live in uk for long time.
with the pessage of time you relationship history will got strong i.e it will be almost 6 months after his residence permit.

please click on *reply with quote * while to answering somebody, i think this will notify the person who is participating this thread. thankss


----------



## migotka894 (Jan 29, 2016)

Ok thank u a lot


----------



## Kenzo (Feb 20, 2015)

ali.uk said:


> Kenzo said:
> 
> 
> > We applied for EEA FP in last March and we also had a phone interview. My husband- more than 1 hour, I- little less than 1 hour. We were completely suprised. We didn't really expect that. Also lady told us to send everything we've got with both our names. everything went fine and we received EEA FP after 1 week or less. Regards
> ...


Hello! We were in relationship about 4 years, married 1,5 year.


----------



## Kenzo (Feb 20, 2015)

migotka894 said:


> My husband got polish residence card 2months ago so maybe because of this they also refused? I really don't know. Do u known how this will looking when I will go UK first and lapply visa for him there? I'm confused I really don't know which step to do now...


My husband also had a polish residence card, it was his second one. Don't you want to apply again and send them more evidence of relationship?


----------



## freezing (Jan 2, 2016)

sulz12 said:


> You can appeal while you fill in a new application, once you get your visa with the new application you can withdraw your appeal.


Sulz, a stupid question, but why withdraw the appeal - I mean should they not review the case anyway, in case they made any mistakes (if you think they did)? After you have paid £80, why not get your money's worth? I understand that once you receive the EEA FP, which is the goal, the appeal doesn't matter anymore, but I am also considering doing both at the same time, and I would like them to "review" the case and that way clean my husbands track record (even after being granted the FP, he will still hold one rejection too, 1-1, right? But a win in an appeal would clean that, if I have understood correctly..


----------



## ali.uk (Feb 1, 2016)

freezing said:


> Sulz, a stupid question, but why withdraw the appeal - I mean should they not review the case anyway, in case they made any mistakes (if you think they did)? After you have paid £80, why not get your money's worth? I understand that once you receive the EEA FP, which is the goal, the appeal doesn't matter anymore, but I am also considering doing both at the same time, and I would like them to "review" the case and that way clean my husbands track record (even after being granted the FP, he will still hold one rejection too, 1-1, right? But a win in an appeal would clean that, if I have understood correctly..


hi there, 

may be my case is little different but almost same;

I applied a residence card in Hungary on Nov 2014 and got refused on Feb 2015, and i didnt make any appeal, as I realised that I can not arrange required/documents.

I make another application. on 30 june 2015 and refused but this time I appealed and won the case and got my residence card.

so what do you think, I still have a* refusal* in my record.

It haven't cleaned automatically.

when I received the decision, they wrote a detailed history of all my applications which I made within the same authorities. and at the end the wording is that

"i am satistied that MR XXXXXX is a genuine family member and living here in hungary and therefore i order to destroy the decision made by the first instant and to grant him RESIDENCE PERMIT for 5 years"

my understanding is my PREVIOUS REFUSALS does not exist anymor as a RED FLAG on my immigration history since they found it that they were wrong at their decision.


----------

